# Anyone living in Dublin attending the Lister?



## Beavis (Jan 8, 2012)

Started treatment 3rd January and travelling to Lister first week February.  Is there anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Em2008 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Beavis  

Saw you on the other thread in Lister clinic - going over in a couple of weeks now for our first consult. Moving on from Sims, well we think anyway. I've contacted Sims on Monday to look at possible dates and nobody has came back to me since. I've contacted Lister same day and already have appointment booked so we'll see how that goes. 

Have you started your meds yet ? Where did you get them, here or in London ? 

Best of luck anyway - only 4 weeks to go


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ladies ,excellent clinic .I found they really know there stuff ,i hope you both get the same result as me


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls


I'm from Dublin but living in London and did my treatment in the Lister, an excellent hospital and they have very good results.


Sending you some


----------



## Beavis (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks girls for all your comments! Sorry for delay in replying...unfortunately I  miscarried a few weeks ago. 2 embryos transferred but stopped growing after 7 weeks.....very sad time and was hoping for No 2 with the lister.....going to try again in the Autumn 7th time! I got medication here.

Good luck and I hope you are all well x and lucky with your treatments. So great to hear all about your positive results thanks x


----------

